# blue box tips



## tonfarben (21. Mai 2002)

Hi! Kann mir irgend jemand Tips geben, was ich bei der Ausleuchtung einer Blue Box beachten muß, damit ich möglichst wenig Spill hab und die Person im Vordergrund gut Kante hat. 
Also, der Hintergrund ist blauer Stoff oder Pappe, gespannt. Was für Lampen brauche ich und wie sind am besten die Markierungen zu setzen, damit ich für das 3d-Programm eine Orientierung hab. Ach so, teuer darf es wie immer auch nicht werden. Gefilmt wird auf DV. Icvh hab gehört, grün soll besser sein, wg Luminanz, aber das Blau is schon da und kann nicht mehr umgetauscht werden.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Mai 2002)

Ob Grün oder Blau hängt ganz von den Dingen ab, die vor dieser Fläche stehen. Hast du da eine Frau mit blauem Pullover, machst du den Background grün. <- Sonst wäre ja der Oberkörper weg.

Generell ist zu sagen, dass die Schauspieler möglichst weit von der Fläche entfernt stehen sollten und die Kamera möglichst weit von den Schauspielern.
Dadurch werden die kleinen Unebenheiten im Farbton und der Beleuchtung ausgeglichen. <- Es ist überall gleich blau.
Die Beleuchtung musst du natürlich deiner 3D-Szene anpassen.


----------



## tonfarben (21. Mai 2002)

Dann brauch ich ja nen Riesenraum! shit... Also, nochmal, meine Blubox ist blue, daher werde ich blaue Klamotten vermeiden, klar, und die Szene muß ich anpassen, hab ich auch schon gesagt. Aber: Wie mach ich am besten die Markierungen, oder gibt es da keine Richtlinie, an die ich mich halten kann, um mir später Arbeit zu ersparen?
Inwiefern stimmen Kameraobjektiv und Brennweite von echten Cams mit den Werten von Cinema4d überein, oder sind diese nur relativ?
Und dann wollte ich wissen, wie ich die Box ausleuchten muss, lieber 4banks oder HMI und wie mach ich das, das sowenig Spill wie es nur geht, dabei rauskommt.Kunst- oder Tageslicht? Wie sollte ich die Person ausleuchten, damit sie nicht zu flach ist?


----------



## goela (21. Mai 2002)

Präzisiere mal Deine Markierungen!
Willst Du die Person nur in einen bestehenden Computerhintergrund platzieren, oder willst Du auch anderen Objekte im Raum dazu bewegen lassen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Mai 2002)

Je größer desto besser.
In 3DStudio kannst du ein Video importieren und es dann als 3D-Objekt verwalten. Da stellst du dann die Umrisse ein + Linse und alles andere.
Aber kannst du nicht auch einfach deine 3DSzene an das Video anpassen?
Ich meine du kannst natürlich, wenn du mit einem Monster sprechen willst, da einen kleinen blauen Luftballon von der Decke baumeln lassen gegen den du dann sprichst.


----------



## tonfarben (21. Mai 2002)

Die Person soll a la virtuelles Studio im Raum sitzen und das staunende Publikum zusülzen. Oder sie steht, dann kann man den Stuhl weglassen und sie kann mehr Action machen ("dazu gehn wir mal hier rüber, denn das haben wir schon vorbereitet...")   Ne Fahrt oder Schwenks und Zooms sind natürlich dabei, und das ist das eine Problem.
Was brauch ich für Markierungen. Reicht eine vorne links und rechts und hinten links und rechts, das ich die Ausmaße der Bodenfläche kenne, oder muß ich da eher aller zwei Meter eine machen, weil da sind ja auch Schwenks und so. Entfernen kann ich die Markierungen in der Post ja wieder. Aber ich will ja nicht meinen Lebensabend damit allein verbringen, also so wenige wie nur irgend möglich. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen und Tips?
Das andere ist immer noch: Habt ihr Tips für eine optimale Ausleuchtung?


----------



## tonfarben (21. Mai 2002)

Mein 3D-Programm ist Cinema4d, nicht 3dStudio oder irgendwas...wollt ich nur noch mal ...ne? Danke trotzdem schonmal!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Mai 2002)

Ich meinte nur, in 3DMAx gibt es die Funktion "Kamera anpassen". Da stellt man einmal alles ein wie Kamerabewegung und so und dann kann man sorgenfrei animieren. Ohne zusätzliche Hilfsmittel.


----------



## tonfarben (21. Mai 2002)

*Hallo?*

Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, s.o. und nicht, was ich wie in welchem 3D-prog mache. Lass das mal meine Sorge sein, mir ging es um die Bluebox und wie ich sie einrichten muß, um mit geringem Aufwand in der Post gut voranzukommen, mir also unnütze Arbeit ersparen kann. D.h. im Vorfeld, bevor ich den Computer anschalte.
Nicht bös gemeint. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es was zu beachten gibt, so was wie: "Mach auf keinen Fall dies und das, weil dann mußt Du in der Post da und dort rumfrickeln...". Und daher frage ich nochmal: Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Bluebox und den im 3D-Prog. anzupassenden Raum, sprich: Wo Markierungen, wieviele, welche Farbe usw. und weiß jemand, wie ich die Box gut ausleuchte, also kennt jemand einen Trick, damit ich nicht eine 40-Lampen-Supernova brauch, um die Box gleichmäßig auszuleuchten... Und wie trenn ich den Hintergrund lichtmäßig vom Objekt, also das da Kante und Kontrast im Gesicht ist und keine blauen Reflexe von der Box usw...Also falls jemand so was schon gemacht hat und Tips hat, oder einfach nur seine Probleme beschreibt, das wäre toll!
Danke trotzdem Bubi!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Mai 2002)

Einen Diaprojektor von hinten draufstrahlen lassen!


----------



## tonfarben (21. Mai 2002)

*Hey!*

Fett!  Warum nicht gleich so! Mal sehen ob das klappt. Werd es morgen mal probieren. Weiße Gaze, blaues Licht oder umgekehrt oder anderes Material, schaumerma...
mmh, meinste (theoretisch drüber gegrübelt) das das auch gleichmässig ist, weil wenn ich von vorn draufschau, kann ich dahinter ja die Lichtquelle erkennen...
Oder man projeziert von vorne, aber von oben und hinter der Person den Projektor aufgebaut...schaumerma....aber Dia is jut! Danke!
Aber vielleicht gibbet noch was anderes...?!?!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Mai 2002)

Gute Diaprojektoren sollten eigentlich alles gleich ausleuchten.
Hängt natürlich auch von dem Leinwandstoff ab.
Und der Projektor sollte genau wie Kamera und Peoples weit entfernt stehen.


----------



## goela (21. Mai 2002)

Was ich mich frage, ist wenn Du durchs virtuelle Studio spazieren willst, dann brauchst Du ja doch sehr viel Platz! Dabei musst Du dann auch die Kamera weiter entfernt platzieren!

@BubiBohnensack
Die Idee mit dem Diaprojektor ist einfach, aber genial! Da würde ich doch glatt eine Bewertung abgeben wenn ich Dich nicht schon bewertet hätte!!


----------



## tonfarben (22. Mai 2002)

Eigentlich doch nicht unbedingt viel Platz, das kann man doch mit Schnitt lösen, der Vorteil eines VS ist doch, das es nur so aussieht, als ob....na ja, der Satz hilft nicht so sehr...schon buzz gerockt?
Ich werd jetzt mal einen Sack Bohnen bewerten


----------



## goela (22. Mai 2002)

Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht! Ob Du Dir durch einen zusätzlichen Schnitt das Leben leichter machst?

Buzz habe ich zwar noch installiert, doch mir fehlt die Zeit mich ja mal richtig reinzuarbeiten. Aber ich lass es mal drauf! Hab ja Platz!


----------



## tonfarben (22. Mai 2002)

Das Leben mach ich mir nicht leicht, aber das Produkt dynamischer! Oder nicht? Wie soll das denn aussehen, da rennt einer ne viertel Stunde im virtuellen Raum rum und die ganze Zeit nur eine Einstellung!?! Bin doch kein Experimentalfilmer! hehe...
Wir probieren das im Laufe des Tages und ich werde berichten, wahrscheinlich ist der Projektor nicht stark genug, aber es gibt ja Beamer...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. Mai 2002)

Auf das Ergebnis freue ich mich. Aber was zum Teufel ist Buzz?
Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## goela (22. Mai 2002)

Ist so ein Soundwerkzeug ähnlich wie Mods auf dem AMIGA!
Aber Tonfarben kann Dir da sicherlich mehr darüber erzählen!


----------



## tonfarben (22. Mai 2002)

Ich muß korrigieren, es ist <b> DAS </b> Soundwerkzeug und ich kann Dir viel drüber erzählen! zu Buzz geht´s hier


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. Mai 2002)

Home Built Blue Screen (About $35) 
You can check out how I built it by going to FanFilmFX.com and follow the links to Tutorials->Set Building. 

Lights: 
2 : Shops lights to light bluescreen ($30 including bulbs) 
2 : 300W Halogen lamps from HomeDepot ($30 including bulbs) 

Hab ein bischen recherchiert.  

http://www.geocities.com/pixelmagic2002/Page1.html

Und das auch. Da siehst du den Bluescreen parallel zum echten Film:
http://www.crewoftwo.com/making/effects/keying-compositing/juxtaposition.html


----------



## brecht (22. Mai 2002)

http://www.seanet.com/~bradford/bluscrn.html

auch noch ein toller Link zum Thema BlueScreen verfahren 

mehr kann ich dazu jetzt nicht beitragen aber wird scho werdn


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. Mai 2002)

Der Link ist gut - danke.


----------



## tonfarben (23. Mai 2002)

Super, Danke! Der thread ist jetzt richtig gut geworden! Gestern sind wir zu nix mehr gekommen, aber ich meld mich.
Gut war auf der einen site der Tip, das man mit CTO vor der Lampe von hinten oben auf die Rückseite der Person geht, um den Bluespill zu minimieren. Danke nochmal!


----------

